# 2015 X5 Ignition Warning Cant Get To Neutral



## xDazedx (17 d ago)

We had a major temp drop and when I tried to start my 2015 X5, it turned over twice and died. Tried jumping with no luck. The engine does not turn over and I have an error:

_Starter/Ignition malfunction
It is not possible to restart the engine. 
Please call Roadside Assistance_

So I called to get it towed and we can't get it into Neutral. The cup holders do not have a key in there for this model. The instructions discuss putting the car in to emergency brake mode, click the start button and move it to Neutral. But that requires that the engine turns over which mine does not. 

Anyone else run into this issue? How do I get my car out of my driveway and to my mechanic!!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Raise vehicle.
Manually operate the parking lock emergency release.

Screw in bolt (1) with hexagon socket (SW5) until parking lock is released by lever (2).
The screw (1) must be renewed.
Clean thread with screw tap M6X1.0.


----------



## xDazedx (17 d ago)

Thanks Doug. That is the craziest thing I have ever seen. You would think that BMW would look for an easier solution that does risk the owner becoming a Darwin award recipient. My car is on a slanted driveway. I would need to apply the parking break (if that is possible in the present state), chock the wheels, tighten the screw and then have someone pull the chocks out so I could back up providing the car has not rendered the chocks unable to be pulled out due to the weight. 

I called another tow truck company and they are going to use tow dollies to get it on the flat bed.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Good luck. Be careful because you can damage your car. Install the tow-eye now.


----------



## xDazedx (17 d ago)

Yeah this makes me nervous as all hell.


----------

